# 8 foot or 7.6 ?



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

I plow around 10 driveways most decently sized but really only about a car and a half wide. I have a 2005 f250 4x4 extended cab short bed. i have found many plows and installers in my area but i really don't know how big to go. the way i see it is go big or go home. a 8 foot plow will fit but the 7.6 will be more maneuverable and either way its an upgrade from my atv 46 inch blade. i have the plow prep package and i have the tow mirrors which are exactly 8 foot wide so i wouldn't wanna plow and have my mirrors hitting trees and shrubs while trying to get close to the edge. i just wanna hear from people who plow driveways about what size they have and how it works out for them.

thanks steve


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

In my opinion, you won't find the 7'6" blade much more maneuverable than the 8' for driveways. If anything, you'll regret not having the extra 3" on each side especially when angled (you won't be much wider than the truck angled with a 7.5 blade). Many of us have an 8.5 blade or bigger on anything 3/4 ton & larger. Remember that we plow angled and seldom straight across... if the choice is 7.5 or 8, go with 8


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks yardmedic thats exactly what i was thinking. i just have to find the right one its crazy shopping around there are so many different choices and places and prices.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Look around here for something used. There's very little reason to buy something brand new when you can get a great plow a year or 2 old. Brad on here does a lot of work on plows & offers many different sizes of Fisher (depending on what he takes in). Brian Davis is also in Mass & does the same. I've worked with Brian a couple times over the years, most recently on my stainless V. I think both of these guys are very helpful and knowledgeable about plows & what you need.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

A 7-6 has no bussiness on a full size truck


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1497586 said:


> A 7-6 has no bussiness on a full size truck


Not true. Half tons are the perfect application for these. Certainly half tons are touted as the commercial plow trucks, but they do well in a variety of uses


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

An extended cab truck should have an 8 foot blade due to the turning radius of the truck, a 7'6" blade would leave the windrow in front of your tires in a turn. The 7'6" blade is ideal for a short box reg cab truck. Just my opinion..


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i agree im just shopping around on craigslist for a nice used one and trying to find a good deal before its too late and the white stuff starts


----------



## bdavis (Oct 27, 2005)

Yardmedic....thanks for the kind words. 

I have a 2012 7.6 Sainless Extreme V complete set up....everything needed for truck for $4000 Like Brand New Cond.

I also have a 2012 yellow 8.6 Extreme V just the plow for $3600

I also have a 2010 Stainless Extreme V just the plow for $3800

Brian 978-412-9008


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Go with the Vplow, you'll love it for driveways. You can put the snow wherever you want. I plow driveways with my 9'6" V plow, but up here we have much larger/longer drives than RI.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

bought myself a 8 foot fisher a couple months ago thanks guys


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

here is a pic when i was starting to paint it


----------

